# Political Discussions



## DragonFly

Looking at the current issues and unrest in our nation we recognize that we at Dimensions are a very diverse group. We understand the need for #BlackLivesMatter, and for alllies to listen and learn. For our community the focus is size acceptance and it is important that we stick to our purpose.

Political discussions are not allowed at Dimensions unless they are specifically related to size acceptance or “fat” issues. There are many other places more appropriate for these types of political discussions. Places where those dialogues will be heard and used to foster better understanding. 

regards
DragonFly


----------

